# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Giới thiệu về trình xuất gcode cho CNC -> PCB-GCode với Eagle

## CKD

Để có thể làm mạch in (PCB) nhanh với máy CNC, thiết nghĩ có rất nhiều cách có thể làm được. Cơ bản trình tự như sau:
- Vẽ mạch, tất nhiên dùng các chương trình vẽ mạch in.
- Sao lưu lại với đường biên dạng vector, hoặc lưu mạch lại dưới dạng ảnh.
- Dùng chương trình CAM & import file vector đã tạo, hoặc có thể dùng công cụ tái tạo file ảnh mạch thành vector (nếu bước trên lưu file dưới dạng ảnh bitmap).
- Sau đó làm các thao tác CAD/CAM căn bản để tạo đường dao, hiệu chỉnh mạch v.v... rồi tiến hành CNC thôi.

Trước đây, khi chưa biết vẽ mạch với các trình vẽ mạch chuyên dùng, mình hay dùng phương pháp vẽ tay để mô hình hóa trước đường mạch. Sau đó thì.. dùng AutoCAD để vẽ mạch, rồi dùng ArtCAM hoặc các trình CAM 2D khác hổ trợ xuất đường dao (toolpath) để chuyển qua máy CNC. Với cách làm thì quá mất thời gian.

Sau này, khi được biết PCB-GCode là plugin trong Eagle (trình vẽ mạch & PCB) thì luyện vẽ và làm mạch với nó. Eagle tuy không quá mạnh nhưng theo mình khá là tiện dụng. Vì vẽ không chuyên nên cũng không dám giới thiệu gì nhiều.

Vừa qua thấy có nhiều bạn cũng vẽ & cnc mạch với Eagle, có hỏi xem cài đặt thông số thế nào? Cái này mình vẫn còn nhiều điều chưa hiểu dù cài đặt chỉ qua vài thông số.

Nay lập chủ để này để mọi người cùng tham gia thảo luận & chia sẻ kinh nghiệm chạy mạch với Eagle & PCB-GCode.

Trình thiết kế mạch Eagle giờ đã thành sản phẩm của AutoDesk


Đính kèm bên dưới là ảnh chụp 2 TAB setting mà mình có can thiệp vào, các phần khác đều để mặc định.




Có đính kèm plugin PCB-Gcode bên dưới

_PS: mình còn quan tâm đến phần mô phỏng 3D của nó, không biết bác nào rành về mấy phần này có thể bổ xung một bài hướng dẫn giúp đã thông cho anh em được không?_

----------

anhcos, doanthienthinh, haignition, huuminhsh, icetea7578, Kythuat188_MV, th11, Tuanlm

----------

